# Putting name on pictures, PS help



## hammy (May 31, 2006)

Ok, so I want to put my real signature on the corner of all my digitized (film scans) shots. 

So I have signed my name on a piece of paper and scanned it.

Is there some way I can put it in the corner of my photos? I have already tried it, but the white background of the signature just looks silly.
I want to make the background of the signature transparent, so that only the signature shows and not the white background. Get what I mean?

Is there any way I can do this ? Thanks for any help.


----------



## PopPicker (May 31, 2006)

The way I've done it, and I never found an easier way. (but I'm hoping)

Using Photoshop I created a new transparent image pasted the signature image into it, I made the signature as black as possible and then used the magic wand to select all the areas of white, using the eraser I removed the white. Then I saved the layer for future use. It works well although the lighter areas of my pen stroke tend to be faded right out.

I keep meaning to fix it, but it's so small on the print I guess I'm the only one who notices.

PP


----------



## SantosD50 (May 31, 2006)

Magic eraser tool!


----------



## Cuervo79 (Jun 1, 2006)

ok so what you want is to put your actual scaned signature on your photos. Yes? its sometimes very easy and needs only minor adjusting depending on your picture, I would recomend scaning it again in a nice resolution say 720DPI and before sending it to PS play with the curves or the contrast and brightnes on the scanner window so you can get the best image out of it. After that just copy and paste it to one of your photos free transform it and then play with the opacity of the new layer.. if you want to use only your signature without the white background select the original scann with the magic wand and then just cut the signature, when you paste it in your image cange the size to suite you and then colorize the withe pixels black, after that you can just set the layer to what ever effect you want, or just play with the opacity again.

you can use those as a base and work your way to something that you like or is unique.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jun 1, 2006)

I think the easiest way is to define a brush.  I did it by doing the steps that PopPicker explained, but then go a step further and save the selection as a brush.  Then you have basically a "stamp" and can stamp your signature anywhere you like, in any color, and can change the font size to match your needs.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 1, 2006)

Johnboy2978 said:
			
		

> I think the easiest way is to define a brush.  I did it by doing the steps that PopPicker explained, but then go a step further and save the selection as a brush.  Then you have basically a "stamp" and can stamp your signature anywhere you like, in any color, and can change the font size to match your needs.



I agree.  Sk8man did a tutorial in the how-to section if you do a search on copywriting, you should be able to find it.  The best part about that that I like is that you can change the color, size, location and opacity so easily.


----------



## PhotoB (Jun 13, 2006)

Yep. Brush.


----------

